# My "new" Clausing 8520



## Fairbanks (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings,

Here are a few pictures of my latest find.  After a lot of looking this machine turned up 3 miles from home and the seller delivered!  It seems to be in very good condition but probably hasn't been properly clean since it was new.  Other than a set of beat up collets there wasn't any tooling included.

Serial number is 002050, Any idea how old it is?

Ok, so I have to ask- It was $1,900,  Did I pay to much, or waaay to much?  Bear in mind machinery of any type is very rare are here.


----------



## brino (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice machine! Congratulations.

That would likely sell for ~$2500 here.

-brino


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice mill pretty well made too. They will work longer then most new models will. We had real machinery makers in America at time , now we buy cheap and deserve it. The throw away nation . You got a pretty good deal I think specially with delivery. Have fun with her and buy her some nice new cutters and maybe a dro set up. Lots of goodies out there if you want them.


----------



## the gentleman (Jul 12, 2015)

You did good . . . perfect size for the home shop.


----------



## louosten (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats & nice looking machine, Fairbanks! I recently acquired Serial #002589, so we have virtual 'cousins'...mine came with a damaged front belt guard, and no rear belt guard. I have repaired the front guard with fiberglass, which will be the subject of another post. I need someone (you!) to give me some measurements on the rear guard so I can fab that up in fiberglass also. It seems that something might have gotten caught in the rotating belt and caused this previous damage.
Lou O.


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd say you did just fine, even without the delivery.. they sell for more around me.


----------



## spongerich (Jul 20, 2015)

Congrats.

They're a pleasure to use.
I paid $1100 for mine here in the machine-rich northeast last year.

Serial number 000236, delivered March 1955.


----------



## bob308 (Dec 2, 2015)

you did good no steal but good. there are two on ebay  for 2900.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 5, 2015)

You will come to love that little machine. You will be surprised at what it can do for its size.


----------



## Harland (Sep 7, 2016)

Ive only seen one for sale in the last year or so in CO.


----------



## bob308 (Sep 7, 2016)

as far as price i say you did real good. look up the price for a mill drill. now double it because you got twice the machine of a mill drill. I have had one for 25 years.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 7, 2016)

You did just fine.   The fact that you found one and its in decent shape, years from now a couple hundred either way won't matter.   They just don't make good quality machines in that form factor/size anymore.   Congrats and get to work


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 7, 2016)

I love mine.
Paid $1400 for mine, but cost $660 in shipping to get it from Boston area.
I did get a lot of tooling with mine, but no base cabinet. I also had to replace the motor.
There are plenty of resources here for where to get some of the parts or at least compatible ones.
One issue I had was with vibrations at higher RPM. Ended up being the motor mount rubber bushings.
Terry Wermer put me on that, would have never considered it being something so simple.
He's a great resource for any questions you may have about your mill.


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 10, 2016)

I just realized that with the 8520 and your Atlas, we have almost the same "shop setup" LOL..

You don't a Clausing 100 series..  do you???


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 10, 2016)

No Clausing 100 series. My other toys include a Logan 200 and a BC Ames, both lathes. The Ames is next in line for a complete overhaul. I've taken the Logan down to nuts and bolts, cleaned everything and replaced the spindle bearings. Sweet old machine.  I like vintage American iron!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 10, 2016)

I've been following your Atlas Mill refurb, you really do a nice job on them.


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks, I appreciate your comment.  I think the Atlas is going to be a nice little machine.  I hope to do a little more work on it later today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

